# riding the rails



## amtrakrgrl (Nov 26, 2002)

I LOVE riding Amtrak and have been riding the rails for over 20 years!!

Currently I have ridden over 100,000 miles, most of the routes several to numerous times!

I do still have 2 East Coast routes to ride to meet my goal of riding every route in the US!!

Thought it was never published, I wrote a book in 1994 about my travels!

It is an Amtrak travel memoir intertwined with my childhood memories of growing up in the 60s.I took a year off of work to write it and am proud of the accomplishment! I truly do love riding the train, delays and all! My husband will laugh at me because I am not usually concerned about the delays since that gives me more time on the train!

The Coast Starlight is my favorite route!

Take care, amtrakrgrl


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Nov 27, 2002)

In some ways your story is similar to mine. I have ridden about 134,000 or so miles, but it may be less than yours in that it covers 55 years(I am 58 years old, first ride at age 3). You may have traveled more per year than I. But, I, too, like you, have many fond memories, and I love those trains, even when they are late. Unfortunatley, I have never written a book. Guess you know about Mr. Whitaker, known as "Frimbo" who is the great train rider of all time...don't really know how much he rode but may have been about a million miles. He counted streetcars and everything in his mileage. I say I have never written a book....that is true...but I have typed up a few amateurish booklets about favorite trains, etc, but nothing I would dare consider worthy of publshing.


----------



## seajay (Nov 27, 2002)

amtrakgrl, even though your book was not published, is there anyway for a person to get a copy of the manuscript? I'm sure a lot of us would be interested in your stories.

seajay


----------



## Superliner Diner (Nov 29, 2002)

amtrakrgrl said:


> I LOVE riding Amtrak and have been riding the rails for over 20 years!! Currently I have ridden over 100,000 miles, most of the routes several to numerous times!
> 
> I do still have 2 East Coast routes to ride to meet my goal of riding every route in the US!!
> 
> ...


Amtrakrgrl,

I am a little confused. You say you wrote an Amtrak travel memoir intertwined with your growing up in the 1960's. But Amtrak did not begin until 1971. Did you ride on the predecessor railroads a lot before the Amtrak era?


----------



## Amfleet (Nov 29, 2002)

> *intertwined* with my childhood memories of growing up in the 60s.


----------



## Guest_amtrakrgrl (Dec 4, 2002)

INTERTWINED is the key word!!! I alternate chapters in the book, one chapter trainride, one chapter childhood...(Thanx, Amfleet!)

My first train ride was in the 1981 and I've been riding the rails ever since!!!

I would gladly share my book with whomever would be interested but, do take note, it is written from a woman's perspective...

Currently, I am in the process of moving, which is why I have not been able to post in a few days. After the holidays, I would be glad to send a manuscript to you, Seajay, if you are still interested!

amtrakrgrl!


----------



## Amfleet (Dec 5, 2002)

I would love to read your book once it's published or if possible, the manuscript. I'm always reading trip reports and novels of on the males perspective of riding the rails and it would be a nice change to hear from a females point of view. B)


----------



## scott (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi,

I've published quite a few articles, essays, etc, but no book yet (I am working on one, actually, but no train travel in it). I'm just wondering if you've tried to get an agent to sell the manuscript for you. I think these days an agent is crucial. You can find one easily online. I would think there would be a market for such a book; alternatively, have you considered online publishing yourself? Might make some bucks 

Scott


----------

